# To those who hunted believing that "trail hunting" was valid, how do you feel now the truth has been exposed?



## luluphoto63 (2 December 2020)

In the words of the Lord Mancroft, retired senior policemen et al, "trail hunting" is a "smokescreen". We now know, it's come from the "horses mouths", that they continued hunting and killing despite the ban, "trail hunting was a loophole to enable some to gain pleasure from chasing, killing and causing Foxes to suffer in terror . If you were hoodwinked, how do you feel? How can you do your bit to ensure that this outdated anachronistic "sport" ends as soon as possible?


----------



## QuantockHills (2 December 2020)

and this is your first post.... surely horse and 'hound' gave it away a bit... I think you're in the wrong forum... I'm not saying your a 'sab' but I doubt you'll get many replies...


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2020)

This has been covered pretty extensively on this forum already . Both here in the Hunting board and also in the more visited Tack Room.

Have a read of both of those threads and you’ll get the general gist.


----------



## Amymay (2 December 2020)

I’m not sure anyone has been ‘hoodwinked’ to be honest.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2020)

Amymay In A Manger said:



			I’m not sure anyone has been ‘hoodwinked’ to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

I was . For a while.


----------



## luluphoto63 (2 December 2020)

QuantockHills said:



			and this is your first post.... surely horse and 'hound' gave it away a bit... I think you're in the wrong forum... I'm not saying your a 'sab' but I doubt you'll get many replies...
		
Click to expand...

I personally know people who joined hunts after the ban, they wanted to enjoy the hunt without the kill, so this question is absolutely posted in a good place.


----------



## luluphoto63 (2 December 2020)

Amymay In A Manger said:



			I’m not sure anyone has been ‘hoodwinked’ to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

For sure, many have been


----------



## luluphoto63 (2 December 2020)

Amymay In A Manger said:



			I’m not sure anyone has been ‘hoodwinked’ to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

How about the general public and many police? The deception has been huge!


----------



## Rowreach (2 December 2020)

luluphoto63 said:



			I personally know people who joined hunts after the ban, they wanted to enjoy the hunt without the kill, so this question is absolutely posted in a good place.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, but it's already been discussed on the forum, so maybe comment on that thread and join the discussion


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 December 2020)

luluphoto63 said:



			How about the general public and many police? The deception has been huge!
		
Click to expand...

They aren't here, try as already mentioned, to read the info above in aforementioned post #3


----------



## ester (2 December 2020)

This must challenge for the longest thread title ever.


----------



## Rowreach (2 December 2020)

ester said:



			This must challenge for the longest thread title ever.
		
Click to expand...

Saves you hovering on it or opening it if it's not your bag though


----------



## luluphoto63 (2 December 2020)

ester said:



			This must challenge for the longest thread title ever.
		
Click to expand...

😁👏🏼


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2020)

There did used to be a character limit for thread titles, which was quite handy as it cut down my waffle . I can waffle freely in the thread posts, instead.


----------



## luluphoto63 (2 December 2020)

The Xmas Furry said:



			They aren't here, try as already mentioned, to read the info above in aforementioned post #3
		
Click to expand...

True, I didn't think that response through. However, hunting is so widespread and as most people aren't cruel and the 'field' are members of the general public, hunts ought to be held to account by those who were hoodwinked into unwittingly supporting dreadful cruelty and criminality.


----------



## ycbm (2 December 2020)

LP, use this thread and please read it first   to see how much has already been covered

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/hunting-is-in-a-spot-of-bother.797854/


----------



## conniegirl (2 December 2020)

Hmm new user, first post is a new thread on a highly controversial topic that has already been discussed? I hope there are no billy goats about!


----------



## luluphoto63 (2 December 2020)

conniegirl said:



			Hmm new user, first post is a new thread on a highly controversial topic that has already been discussed? I hope there are no billy goats about!
		
Click to expand...

I don't understood how being opposed to the killing and suffering of animals can be controversial. Pre the exposed webinars when there was doubt among the GP and some mounted hunt followers about the validity of "trail hunting" then maybe, but now the lid has been lifted, how can you say this is controversial?


----------



## Bernster (3 December 2020)

There are answers to your questions in various places on this forum, but from your posts it reads like you’re not actually interested in any debate or discussion.  Your mind is made up, you have firm views, and you won’t entertain any debate outside of that. That’s fine, and that’s your prerogative, but I’m not sure why you keep asking questions when you’re clearly not interested in, or open to considering, the answers. 

I support the ban and I don’t support illegal hunting. But I’m also aware there are a range of views, extreme ones at each end, and a lot of grey in the middle.


----------



## conniegirl (3 December 2020)

luluphoto63 said:



			I don't understood how being opposed to the killing and suffering of animals can be controversial. Pre the exposed webinars when there was doubt among the GP and some mounted hunt followers about the validity of "trail hunting" then maybe, but now the lid has been lifted, how can you say this is controversial?
		
Click to expand...

How can you say it is not controversial? Anything to do with hunting is controversial


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 December 2020)

To be fair, while the OP appears to have an axe to grind re hunting, this post is a specific question about people having been led to believe that hunting was no longer chasing foxes but a trail. And that belief being called into question. That would describe me pretty well. I had no intention of hunting pre-ban. But since then my kids have joined a Pony Club attached to a hunt and can hunt for free. We have never quite got round to it but were plannng to this year. But I won't hunt now. I'll join a drag hunt instead if I do anything and yes I do feel hoodwinked and am angry about that. Perhaps I am very naive but I did not realise the extent of illegal hunting. The investigation is incomplete, but I can read and I'm not stupid. I can see what was being said in that meeting. Maybe it was an idiot mouthing off and misrepresenting things but until evidence of that is presented, I'll draw my own conclusions. 

There are a huge range of views on the cruelty or otherwise, benefits/costs etc of hunting. And I am not getting into that. I can respect  the very different views people have and I am a townie through and through and ignorant of a lot of country issues. But whatever people's feelings about hunting,  I think they should be able to make decisions based on accurate information not a sanitized version of the truth. I don't like being lied to.


----------



## ycbm (3 December 2020)

The OPs true agenda (a ranting, often incorrect, bunfight) is exposed on the other thread AP/AE.

The true situation about hunting has been being written about on this forum by people like me and Tiddlypom for years.  Three years ago there was video on the forum  of Cheshire hunt hunting a fox into a housing estate in Macclesfield close to the Flowerpot junction, not something that should ever have been able to  happen, even by accident within the law,  if trails were laid and followed.

People who spoke out were accused of lying.  I'm glad that it's now impossible to deny.


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 December 2020)

You can be a troll with a point sometimes!! I don't like the tone of the first post but I have been genuinely surprised about how angry I have felt. Angrier than I felt about hunting with dogs in the first place! As I said, informed consent is important to me and I feel hunts have been very dishonest. I rarely comment on any hunting thread but this question did resonate for me. But I'll bow out of the subject again now as 'bunfight' is the general way these things seem to go!


----------



## ycbm (3 December 2020)

We had a really great respectful discussion going on the other thread until the new poster joined in


----------



## lynn sawyer (17 December 2020)

I am astonished that anyone can go out regularily on a "trail" hunt and not realise that they are hunting foxes. But then my job is to deter hunts from hunting foxes, to help the hunted and to get evidence of this. So I see terriermen turn up to bolt foxes from artificial earths, the feeding of foxes, badger setts dug out to get a fox out, we even came across one badger shot in the head by those earthsstopping! It is obvious when you see fox after fox fleeing hounds and the huntsman encourage them on that non exempt fox hunting is what is going on here. However, a new person who is lied to may not see this and may be concentrating on their riding. Happy to enlighten anyone


----------



## RTJ2 (3 August 2021)

Terrible...cruel...archaic barbarity.
All dressed up in "tradition'...'custom' and 'necessity'.
Bottom line is it's an excuse to see a small terrified animal hunted to exhaustion and torn to shreds✌


----------



## MinKo (17 August 2021)

RTJ2 said:



			Terrible...cruel...archaic barbarity.
All dressed up in "tradition'...'custom' and 'necessity'.
Bottom line is it's an excuse to see a small terrified animal hunted to exhaustion and torn to shreds✌
		
Click to expand...

Don't agree at all sorry. Foxes are Vermin and need culling.


----------



## planete (17 August 2021)

All wild animals without natural predators need culling to keep ecosystems healthy, whether it is Reynard or Bambi, but it can be done swiftly and efficiently and humanely without the need for horses, hunt staff and followers.  The whole traditional shebang is about enjoying the riding and the social interaction while feeling you are continuing your forebears' traditions.  Not easy to justify nowadays.  "Vermin" is a meaningless term by the way, ecosystems need a certain number of predators to remain healthy.  I always thought hunters knew that?

And that is without the ridiculous side of a whole mob of people on horseback being needed to kill an animal the size of a small dog and about as dangerous.


----------

